# Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?



## Bullz (28. März 2020)

*Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

hallo,

eigentlich lese ich seit Jahren immer mit... als Laie bisschen Weiterbildung. Und ich dachte für mich ich glaube mehr der Fraktion. Es ist egal wann du isst.

Das Video bringt mich dazu meine Meinung zu überdenken
YouTube


Mir geht es nicht darum was ich tun kann um abzunehmen. Bin erfolgreich dabei.. es geht mir hier um Verständnis das ich eventuell bei mir doch was umzubauen um noch erfolgreicher abzunehmen oder mehr essen zu können bei gleichem Erfolg.


----------



## pizzazz (28. März 2020)

*AW: Es zÃ¤hlen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

falsches forum!
was erwartest du hier bitte für eine qualität an antworten?
beim konditor fragst du ja auch nicht nach ersatzteilen fürs auto.


----------



## Finallin (28. März 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Mein Tipp: Iss nicht so viel, treib ein bisschen Sport dann gehen auch die Pfunde nach unten. 

Das bezieht sich auf die Allgemeinheit nicht auf den TE.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Es zÃ¤hlen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Es gibt so viele Diäten und soviele "Experten" da draussen, aber viele wollen einfach nur Geld damit verdienen.
Dabei ist das Rezept ganz einfach, ernähr dich ausgewogen und gesund und treib Sport dazu, dann nimmst du auch ab.
Willst du kein Sport machen reduzier die Kalorien die du zu dir nimmst, dauert dann halt länger.


----------



## P2063 (29. März 2020)

*AW: Es zÃ¤hlen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Man nimmt eigentlich nur ab, wenn man weniger Kalorien zu sich nimmt als man verbraucht. Das ist schon das ganze Geheimnis. Möglichst viel Sport machen bzw sich bewegen, möglichst wenig industriell verarbeitete Kohlenhydrate zu sich nehmen, nicht kurz vorm Schlafen noch irgendwelche Snacks rein stopfen, fertig.


----------



## c1i (29. März 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

.delete me


----------



## muadib (29. März 2020)

*AW: Es zÃ¤hlen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> eigentlich lese ich seit Jahren immer mit... als Laie bisschen Weiterbildung. Und ich dachte für mich ich glaube mehr der Fraktion. Es ist egal wann du isst.
> 
> ...



Die meisten Menschen sind von Natur aus darauf programmiert sich zu bewegen aber auch Energiereserven anzulegen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist daher die beste Gewichtskontrolle, Sport zu treiben. Die Wahl der Nahrung ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig und wird wichtiger je mehr Sport man treibt.

Erfolgreich abnehmen kann fast jeder. Die Kunst besteht darin das Gewicht zu halten bzw. nicht das Gefühl zu haben ständig hungern zu müssen. Die meisten Menschen die ich kenne, die das nur über eine Diät, ohne Sport zu treiben, regeln wollten, sind gescheitert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

*AW: Es zÃ¤hlen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Diäten und soviele "Experten" da draussen, aber viele wollen einfach nur Geld damit verdienen.



Exakt.
Vergiss einfach den ganzen Scheiẞ.

So lange du sonst gesund bist bzw. keine Einschränkungen hast ists ganz einfach: Iss ein bisschen weniger als sonst und beweg dich ein bisschen mehr als sonst. Halte das ein halbes Jahr durch (JEDEN verdammten Tag! KEINE Ausnahmen!) und schon biste leichter und fitter. Die Theorie ist einfach - und nur weil die Praxis es durchzuhalten so schwer ist nutzen zig Quacksalber das aus um Profit daraus zu schlagen.


----------



## Concitus (31. März 2020)

*AW: Es zÃ¤hlen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Hallo,
Ich verdiene selber mein Geld damit Clienten ein wenig an die Hand zu nehmen damit sie fitter, gesünder und auch in dem Zusammenhang abnehmen. 

Chronobiologie ist ein sehr interessantes Thema. Folgenden Beitrag kann ich dir wirklich dazu empfehlen:
Chrononutrition: Why Meal Timing, Calorie Distribution & Feeding Windows Really Do Matter

Trotzdem würde ich mir zu dem Thema nicht so viele Gedanken machen.  
Wichtig ist mir bei Clienten aber dass feste Mahlzeiten Zeiten eingehalten werden +-1 Stunde, das auslassen von Mahlzeiten ist relativ fatal und führt bei dem meisten einfach zu einer Fressattacke. 
Wer von Natur aus kein Bedürfnis hat zu frühstücken, soll es lassen. 

Feste zu Bett Gehzeiten und eine Priorisierung des Schlafes sind wichtig(Weniger Schlaf führt zu overeating, wer mehr schläft baut weniger Magermasse, aber mehr Fett ab) 

Und würde ich mich vom Dr Gregor ein wenig fern halten. Er ist fürs Cherry Picking von Studien bekannt und in der Evidenz basierten Welt von Sport und Ernährung kein ernst genommen Mann. 


Ansonsten wurde beinahe alles gesagt. Die Kalorien sind am Ende trotzdem entscheidend. Wichtig ist mir dass man langfristig abnimmt und nicht nur für ein paar Monate besser handelt und danach in alte Muster zurück fällt. Wer einmal abnimmt, sollte auch weiter vernünftig essen auch körperlich aktiv sein. 

Persönlicher Tipp: Ess bewusst, überleg dir falls es dazu kommen sollte warum du gerade Heißhunger hast und ob es das wert wird. Irgendwann macht es Klick und du merkst selber dass es Unfug ist.


Viel Erfolg weiterhin und mach dir nicht so einen Kopf so lange es gut läuft.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. April 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Wer die Kalorienbilanz durch Sport verändern möchte, sollte darauf achten, dass er sich dabei hauptsächlich im aeroben Bereicht befindet, da im anaeroben Bereich keine Fette "verbrannt" werden. Aber auch im aeroben Bereich werden zunächst Kohlenhydrate gespalten, sodass man Aktivität und Nahrungsaufnahme (wann, was, wieviel) aufeinander abstimmen muss.

Abendliche Malzeit wegfallen lassen und am nächsten Morgen vor dem Frühstück langsames Joggen oder zügiges Spazieren für 1-2 Stunden ist effektiv. Es gibt da viele Möglichkeiten.

Edit:
Wollte das Anmerken, weil ich meine Ausdauer zu 95% anaerob trainiere. 30-60 Minuten auf höchster Intensität bei sehr hohem Puls (160-190 BPM). Da is nix mit Fettverbrennung und wenn du vorher nicht ordentlich isst, kannste die Einheit vergessen.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Natürlich spielt die Kalorienbilanz eine Rolle.
Deswegen finde ich das "Weight Watchers" System ganz gut.
Da werden die Kalorien in Punkte umgerechnet. Man kann quasi alles essen. Muß aber auf seine Tagesbilanz achten.
Aber wenn man sich kalorienreiche Speisen reinhaut, bleiben natürlich für die anderen nicht mehr viel Punkte über.
Man muß mit den Punkten wirtschaften und sich die einteilen.
Einseitige Diäten sind der größte Schwachsinn. Die sind nicht sinnvoll als dauerhafte Ernährungsumstellung. Da ist der Jo-Jo-Effekt vorprogrammiert.  
Einmal die Woche kann man sich ja einen "Cheatday" gönnen wo alles erlaubt ist.
Sport/Bewegung ist immer gut.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. April 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*

Wichtiger als die Kalorienbilanz allein ist, was gegessen wird (Eiweiße, Kohlenhydrate, Fette). Kann es sein, dass Weight Watchers das überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt?
Kann so ja zu einer ziemlich unausgewogenen Ernährung führen. 

Das gleiche gilt für Sport, wie ich eben anmerkte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Weight Watchers das überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt?



Doch, tun sie. Es werden nicht stumpf Kalorien in Punkte gerechnet, sehr "ungünstige" Lebensmittel wie Leberkäse oder sowas haben mehr Punkte als sie nur von ihrer kalorienzahl haben sollten, Paprika mit Brokkoli oder sowas kannste dagegen 3 Kilo essen wenn du willst, das gesunde Zeug hat nen massiven "Punkteabschlag".

Trotzdem halte ich persönlich wenig davon. WW ist halt auch nur wieder ein System das böse gesagt für die Zielgruppe "Will nicht selber denken, kann nur bis 20 zählen" gedacht ist. Und da diese Menschengruppe so groß ist machen die so nen Umsatz. 
Wie oben schon gesagt: Für normale Fälle (jetzt nicht adipös oder mit Erkrankungen) reicht es völlig aus, etwas bewusster zu essen (also mal etwas weniger und ab und zu mal Gemüse statt Fleisch) und sich etwas mehr zu bewegen (Treppe statt Fahrstuhl, einfach mal zu Fuß gehen statt überall hin fahren). Wer das konsequent durchhält wird automatisch dünner/fitter.
Es ist kein Hexenwerk, lediglich der Wille ist das Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Das Video bringt mich dazu meine Meinung zu überdenken


Es gibt aber nicht _"den Lebensstil"_, es ist alles individuell. Erste Frage;

Wie misst Du aufgenommene Kalorin? Da passiert der erste Fehler, 
weil jeder von uns Nahrung anders verdaut. Der eine hat Bakterien,
die Zellulose teilweise aufarbeiten, andere haben das nicht. Usw.

Wenn man Abnehmen will, hilft weniger Essen immer, viel Bewegung
und Kälte. Kälte dämmt den Hunger und verbraucht viel Energie.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. April 2020)

*AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, tun sie.[...]
> 
> Trotzdem halte ich persönlich wenig davon. WW ist halt auch nur wieder ein System das böse gesagt für die Zielgruppe "Will nicht selber denken, kann nur bis 20 zählen" gedacht ist. Und da diese Menschengruppe so groß ist machen die so nen Umsatz.
> 
> Es ist kein Hexenwerk, lediglich der Wille ist das Problem.


Gut, dann ist das System doch nicht ganz so schlimm. Für Faule reichts. 
Wie ich grad sah, kostet die Mitgliedschaft bei WW mindestens das Doppelte von dem Monatsbeitrag der günstigeren Fitnesstudios. Die müssen eine gute Marketingabteilung haben. 

Ist in der heutigen Zeit sowieso paradox. Einerseits sind so viele Erwachsene und Kinder adipös und unsportlich wie nie zuvor, andererseits haben jüngere Damen noch nie so intensiv Bauch-Beine-Po trainiert. Besser als nichts.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2021)

Wann Was Wie viel gegessen wird!

Nach dem ich bei meinem neuen arbeit geber angefangen bin bin ich von optisch relativ Sportlichen 72KG auf 115KG (bei 177cm) gekommen inerhalb von 5 Jahren- Aus verschieden Gründen vor allem aber weil ich viel weniger Bewegung hatte bei gleicher Essens aufnahme. Und natürlich war das grade der Punkt; "25 Jahre" alt wo der Körper sich zumeist umstellt.

Jetzt wiege ich ca 84KG +-. Ich habe das Sportprogramm von Mark Lauren angefangen (bis Heute alle 2 Tage auch mal mehr aber ohne festen Zeitplan). gleichzeitig weniger gegessen und meine Ernährung verändert ohne auf Irgendwas zu verzichten rein die Menge zählte.
Die ersten 25 KG waren nach ca 2 Jahren weg. Aber nicht unbedingt durch den Sport denn den mache ich Heute noch seit 2014. Meine Figur ist bis auf klitze kleine Rettungsringe aber trotzdem sichbaren Bachmuskeln wesentlich definierter. Und wesentlich "Größeren" Muskeln

Bewegung ist gut für so ziemlich alles unerlässlich. aber abnehmen und gewicht halten da ist essen der größte Faktor
Kalorien habe ich noch nie im Leben gezählt nicht mal drüber nach gedacht


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> *AW: Es zählen nur die gesamt aufgenommen Kalorien falsch ?*
> 
> Trotzdem halte ich persönlich wenig davon. WW ist halt auch nur wieder ein System das böse gesagt für die Zielgruppe "Will nicht selber denken, kann nur bis 20 zählen" gedacht ist. Und da diese Menschengruppe so groß ist machen die so nen Umsatz.


Man kann natürlich auch zur Selbstkontrolle sich die Kalorien der Produkte aufschreiben.
Aber entscheidend ist wirklich die Tagesbilanz. Was ja auch logisch ist.
Führt man mehr Kalorien zu als man umsetzt (verbrennt) nimmt man zu.
Ist es ungefähr in der Waage dann hält man sein Gewicht.
Führt man weniger hinzu und/oder macht viel Sport nimmt man ab.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Führt man mehr Kalorien zu als man umsetzt (verbrennt) nimmt man zu.
> Ist es ungefähr in der Waage dann hält man sein Gewicht.
> Führt man weniger hinzu und/oder macht viel Sport nimmt man ab.


Das "macht man viel Sport" im letzten Absatz ist bereits Teil der Tagesbilanz und gehört deswegen nicht dazu.

Was hier bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, ist der individuelle Stoffwechsel jeder Person. Manche Menschen nehmen trotz höherer Kalorienzufuhr kaum zu, während bei anderen jede zusätzliche Kalorie direkt als Fett gespeichert wird. Das kann man schlecht beeinflussen.

Gehöre auch zu denen, die extrem schnell zunehmen, wenn sie nicht ausreichend Sport treiben; baue dafür aber auch im Kraftsport schnell Masse auf. Schlank würde ich nur, wenn ich richtig faste, was ich sowieso nicht im Sinn habe.
Kraftsport erhöht übrigens den Grundumsatz des Körpers, sobald entsprechende Muskulatur vorhanden ist.

Momentan bin ich ganz froh, dass ich allein auf der Arbeit gute 8-10km jeden Tag laufe. So darf ich mehr essen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Das "macht man viel Sport" im letzten Absatz ist bereits Teil der Tagesbilanz und gehört deswegen nicht dazu.


Ja ok.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was hier bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, ist der individuelle Stoffwechsel jeder Person. Manche Menschen nehmen trotz höherer Kalorienzufuhr kaum zu, während bei anderen jede zusätzliche Kalorie direkt als Fett gespeichert wird. Das kann man schlecht beeinflussen.


Das stimmt. Z.B. bei einer Schilddrüsenunterfunktion oder häufig auch mit zunehmenden Alter ist der Stoffwechsel verlangsamt

Ich habe selber keine SD mehr und kenne das. Bin immer noch in einer leichten SD-Unterfunktion obwohl ich schon 175µg L-Thyroxin nehme. Aber noch mehr darf ich davon nicht nehmen weil ich sonst Herzprobleme bekomme.
Das kann ich nur durch viel Bewegung ausgleichen. Wenn ich normal esse.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

Muss nicht unbedingt pathologisch sein.

Ist oftmals auch einfach nur von der Genetik abhängig. Wenn man sich seine Eltern oder besser noch Großeltern anschaut, sieht man meist recht schnell, wessen Gene man geerbt hat.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was hier bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, ist der individuelle Stoffwechsel jeder Person. Manche Menschen nehmen trotz höherer Kalorienzufuhr kaum zu, während bei anderen jede zusätzliche Kalorie direkt als Fett gespeichert wird. Das kann man schlecht beeinflussen.


Das ist auch Bestandteil der individuellen Tagesbilanz.
Klar hat man mehr Grundumsatz, wenn man durchtrainiert ist und weniger wenn man alt ist.

Letzenendes nimmt man immer übers (Nicht)Essen ab. Wenn man viel Sport macht, hat man auch viel mehr hunger und muss sich genauso zusammenreißen wie bei wenig Sport und weniger essen.
Wer nicht mit einem gewissen Grad an Hungergefühl leben kann, wird auch nie abnehmen.
Ist halt nur die Frage, mit welcher Methode man dabei am besten klar kommt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ist auch Bestandteil der individuellen Tagesbilanz.
> Klar hat man mehr Grundumsatz, wenn man durchtrainiert ist und weniger wenn man alt ist.


Wie "gut" der Stoffwechsel funktioniert, mag Teil der Tagesbilanz sein, nur lässt es sich eben nicht einfach erfassen. Genau das ist das Problem der endogenen Faktoren. Deshalb muss einer sich halt mehr bewegen oder noch weniger essen als ein anderer, der zumindest äußerlich über den gleichen Körper (Gewicht, Muskelmasse) verfügt.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Letzenendes nimmt man immer übers (Nicht)Essen ab. Wenn man viel Sport macht, hat man auch viel mehr hunger und muss sich genauso zusammenreißen wie bei wenig Sport und weniger essen.


So ausgedrückt ist es falsch. Es sind 2 Faktoren und nicht einer (Ernährung und Verbrennung). Ich kann an beiden Schrauben ansetzen.
Letzten Endes nimmt man immer über ein Kaloriendefizit ab. Ausdauersport muss nicht mit größerem Hunger einhergehen, auch wenn der Körper natürlich signalisiert, dass er wieder haben möchte, was man verloren hat. Auch an ein Kaloriendefizit gewöhnt man sich. Da ist der Hunger kein ständiger Begleiter.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Letzenendes nimmt man immer übers (Nicht)Essen ab. Wenn man viel Sport macht, hat man auch viel mehr hunger und muss sich genauso zusammenreißen wie bei wenig Sport und weniger essen.


Ist genauso wie mit körperlicher Arbeit. Wenn man hart und viel körperlich arbeitet braucht man auch mehr Kalorien.
Dann hat man auch eher Hunger.

Ein Bauerarbeiter hat schon mal einen Tagesumsatz von 6000 kcal.
Ein Büromensch ungefähr 2000kcal im Schnitt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Büromensch ungefähr 2000kcal im Schnitt.


Wenn er übergewichtig oder sehr groß ist, bestimmt.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> So ausgedrückt ist es falsch.


Das kannst du noch anders umschreiben oder sonstwie, das ändert aber nicht dran, dass man bei einem Kaloriendefizit hunger hat.
Man gewöhnt sich da vielleicht zu nem gewissen Grad dran,  aber der Körper will Nahrung. Und das muss man zum Teil unterdrücken können oder sich ablenken, sonst nimmt man auch nicht ab.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wenn er übergewichtig oder sehr groß ist, bestimmt.


Nicht wirklich. Bei jungen Männern ist der Tagesbedarf sogar noch höher: Wie viele Kalorien brauchen wir?
Die Tabelle ganz unten.

Strongman Sportler nehmen übrigens auch mal gerne 10000 kcal täglich zu sich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was hier bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, ist der individuelle Stoffwechsel jeder Person. Manche Menschen nehmen trotz höherer Kalorienzufuhr kaum zu, während bei anderen jede zusätzliche Kalorie direkt als Fett gespeichert wird. Das kann man schlecht beeinflussen.


Stimmt zwar, ist aber auch völlig egal. Ob je nach Veranlagung der Tagesbedarf jetzt 500 Kalorien mehr oder weniger ist ist dasselbe als ob der Tagesbedarf aufgrund anderer Umstände (etwa Menge an Bewegung/Arbeit) höher oder niedriger ist. Es ist und bleibt weiterhin so einfach wie in Post #8 schon beschrieben.

Nicht die Theorie ist entscheidend oder irgendwie kompliziert, rein die persönliche Willenskraft entscheidet (so lange keine pathologischen Krankheiten vorliegen was nur sehr selten der Fall ist auch wenn sich das viele einreden).


Übrigens halte ich von den "Kalorienrechnern" da gar nichts. Da gibts welche die bescheinigen mir ich müsste bei meiner Figur/Alter/Geschlecht/Arbeit am Tag 3000 Kalorien reinschieben. Wenn ich das tue were ich in kürzester Zeit fett. Wenn man unbedingt diese Zahl wissen will muss man zählen was man so isst (und zwar konsequent über einan längeren Zeitraum während das Gewicht etwa gleich bleibt) und den Mittelwert ausrechnen. Das sind bei mir etwa 2200-2400 / Tag - deutlich weniger als die Rechner mir sagen.

Das ist aber ein recht alter Wert, ich hab das seit Jahren nicht mehr beobachtet - weil ich mein gewiocht ganz simpel kontrolliere. Ich esse wenn ich Hunger habe so lange bis ich satt bin und bleibe so zwischen 78 und 82 Kg. Ganz automatisch. Wenn ich doch selten mal über 83 liege esse ich bewusst etwas weniger, wenn ich unter 77 falle esse ich bewusst ausnahmsweise maln Stück Kuchen oder ne Dose Chips. Das wars schon.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Bei jungen Männern ist der Tagesbedarf sogar noch höher: Wie viele Kalorien brauchen wir?
> Die Tabelle ganz unten.


Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus möchte. 



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das kannst du noch anders umschreiben oder sonstwie, das ändert aber nicht dran, dass man bei einem Kaloriendefizit hunger hat.


Das kann man so eben nicht verallgemeinern.
So, wie viele Menschen Hunger haben, obwohl sie ihren Tagesbedarf schon längst gedeckt haben, hat man eben keinen Hunger, wenn man regelmäßig in einem leichten Kaloriendefizit ist. Bei einem starken Kaloriendefizit ist das etwas anderes.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht die Theorie ist entscheidend oder irgendwie kompliziert, rein die persönliche Willenskraft entscheidet (so lange keine pathologischen Krankheiten vorliegen was nur sehr selten der Fall ist auch wenn sich das viele einreden).


Es gibt nicht wenige Menschen die eine SD-Unterfunktion haben und gar nichts davon wissen. Und die wundern sich das sie nicht abnehmen obwohl sie wenig essen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Übrigens halte ich von den "Kalorienrechnern" da gar nichts. Da gibts welche die bescheinigen mir ich müsste bei meiner Figur/Alter/Geschlecht/Arbeit am Tag 3000 Kalorien reinschieben. Wenn ich das tue were ich in kürzester Zeit fett. Wenn man unbedingt diese Zahl wissen will muss man zählen was man so isst (und zwar konsequent über einan längeren Zeitraum während das Gewicht etwa gleich bleibt) und den Mittelwert ausrechnen. Das sind bei mir etwa 2400 / Tag - deutlich weniger als die Rechner mir sagen.


Auf der Seite die ich verlinkt habe passt es. Das sind die allgemeinen Werte welche im Schnitt angenommen werden. Kann man auch woanders ergoogeln.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus möchte.


Dann klär mich mal auf!


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Übrigens halte ich von den "Kalorienrechnern" da gar nichts. Da gibts welche die bescheinigen mir ich müsste bei meiner Figur/Alter/Geschlecht/Arbeit am Tag 3000 Kalorien reinschieben. Wenn ich das tue were ich in kürzester Zeit fett. Wenn man unbedingt diese Zahl wissen will muss man zählen was man so isst (und zwar konsequent über einan längeren Zeitraum während das Gewicht etwa gleich bleibt) und den Mittelwert ausrechnen. Das sind bei mir etwa 2400 / Tag - deutlich weniger als die Rechner mir sagen.
> 
> Das ist aber ein recht alter Wert, ich hab das seit Jahren nicht mehr beobachtet - weil ich mein gewiocht ganz simpel kontrolliere. Ich esse wenn ich Hunger habe so lange bis ich satt bin und bleibe so zwischen 78 und 82 Kg. Ganz automatisch. Wenn ich über 83 liege esse ich bewusst etwas weniger, wenn ich unter 77 falle esse ich bewusst ausnahmsweise maln Stück Kuchen oder ne Dose Chips. Das wars schon.


Hier waren sich alle darüber einig, dass man nur durch ein Kaloriendefizit abnimmt. Hat das jemand bestritten? Ob es jetzt Beitrag 8, 17 oder 324 ist.

Die Kritik an den Kalorienrechnern ist nur berechtigt, weil sie eben die persönliche Veranlagung nicht miteinbeziehen und das auch gar nicht können. Macht sie aber aus diesem Grund komplett unbrauchbar.

@RyzA
Das sollte ein Witz darüber sein, dass die von dir erwähnten Büromenschen sich noch viel weniger bewegen als in der Tabelle angenommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht wenige Menschen die eine SD-Unterfunktion haben und gar nichts davon wissen. Und die wundern sich das sie nicht abnehmen obwohl sie wenig essen.


Und es gibt noch mehr Leute, die kleinere Stoffwechselstörungen als Grund vorschieben warum sie so dick sind obwohl das 10% ausmacht und die restlichen 90% ihr Verhalten sind. 

Meine Frau hat ebenfalls ne Schilddrüsenunterfunktion bzw. muss Thyroxin fressen. Und die ersten 10 Jahre in denen wir zusammen waren war das auch immer die Ausrede dafür, dass sie zu dick war (sie war ja nicht wirklich "dick", nur halt ne Handvoll Kilo über Normalgewicht was für Frauen halt psychologisch belastend sein kann).

Aus nicht weiter erwähnten Gründen gab es dann irgendwann einen Impuls, jetzt aber wirklich abnehmen zu wollen. Also haben wir genau das beschriebene gemacht: 4 Wochen lang gezählt wie viele Kalorien zugeführt werden (das waren ~2100), das reduziert auf 1800 und 6 Monate lang konsequent durchgehalten. Ergebnis: Über 10 Kilo weniger, persönliches Ziel BMI 22 erreicht. Jetzt wieder 2000 essen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch mehr Leute, die kleinere Stoffwechselstörungen als Grund vorschieben warum sie so dick sind obwohl das 10% ausmacht und die restlichen 90% ihr Verhalten sind.
> 
> Meine Frau hat ebenfalls ne Schilddrüsenunterfunktion bzw. muss Thyroxin fressen. Und die ersten 10 Jahre in denen wir zusammen waren war das auch immer die Ausrede dafür, dass sie zu dick war (sie war ja nicht wirklich "dick", nur halt ne Handvoll Kilo über Normalgewicht was für Frauen halt psychologisch belastend sein kann).


Es kommt halt drauf an wie stark die Unterfunktion ist.
Unbehandelt ist es jedenfalls deutlich schwieriger damit abzunehmen.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Mai 2021)

Ich persönlich nutze seit einiger Zeit ne App zur Kalorienüberwachung. FatSecret oder so.
Es geht ja auch nicht unbedingt darum, ob die App auf ein paar kcal genau ist.
So genau kann man das Essen ja auch gar nicht immer messen oder mal ist die Verdauung schneller, mal langsamer 

Aber alleine, dass man es trackt und man die zugenommenen Kalorien auf dem Schirm hat und sich dadurch ne harte Grenze setzen kann, hilft.
Natürlich darf man sich dann nicht selbst belügen und Dinge weglassen, wie die Cola zwischendurch usw.
Sport trage ich da auch gar nicht erst ein. Dann kommen auch wieder Fehleinschätzungen ins Spiel, wenn jmd meint 30 mins Fahrrad gefahren zu sein und dafür 5 Nutellabrot essen zu können etc.

Bei mir zeigt die App so 2400 kcal Bedarf an und das ist mMn sehr realistisch.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2021)

Bullz schrieb:


> Es ist egal wann du isst.


So ist es.


----------

